# Answer to relationship details questions



## peaceful (Feb 27, 2018)

Hi, 
I am applying for a PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE VISA subclass 300, online and i don't know the possible answer to these questions with my kind of visa,......
1) Do the applicant and the sponsor have a mutual commitment to a shared life as a married couple, or as de facto partners, to the exclusion of all others?
2) Give details of the financial aspect of the relationship.
3)Give detail of the nature of the household. 
4)Give details of the social aspect of the relationship. 
5)Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other. 
6)Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.
Cinsidering my kind of visa, PROSPECTIVE MARRIAGE VISA, Subclass 300, i am really confuse with providing answers to these questions. Please, help me solve this.. Thanks and God-bless.


----------



## Skybluebrewer (Jan 15, 2016)

You answer them honestly and if you really aren't sure what to say, you should probably hire an RMA as these questions are your statements.

My partner and I were engaged and applying for th 300. We lived separately in two different countries so we didn't have joint finances like a car together, insurance, rent, or shared bank accounts. But we did holiday together which costs money. He would also do nice things like pay off the day care facility for me as a surprise when he was visiting so I'd have one less bill that month. Occasionally there would be money transfers. We'd spend money on shows or other activities when together, etc.

So you don't need to have combined finances if you're living separately and applying for a 300, but in a relationship there would be some financial evidence somewhere. Even if it's buying food or hotels or flights or whatever when together. 

If you're living together or have lived together, they probably expect a lot more of that kind of evidence. 

Anyway, that's just an example. You need to figure out SOMETHING to put in your statements and evidence to back it up. Otherwise you have nothing to support your relationship and they don't grant partner visas to those people.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

This information is absolutely critical to your application. If you don't know how to go about it, get some professional help.

While the 4 relationship criteria technically do not apply to prospective marriage visa applicants, case officers use it anyway to establish the genuineness of the relationship.

While many migration agents believe that it is inappropriate to assess a PMV application this way, it is better to deal with it up front rather than argue about it at the AAT in 2 years time.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

1) Do the applicant and the sponsor have a mutual commitment to a shared life as a married couple, or as de facto partners, to the exclusion of all others?

** If you do not answer yes to this your visa will be refused - it means you are engaged and neither have any other girlfriend, boyfriend, husband, wife or other form of partner.

2) Give details of the financial aspect of the relationship.

** Give your current spending of money, this is often one-sided - but you can also include future plans of how this will be carried out. Salaries vary a lot between Africa and Australia, I made far more when I worked in Botswana than I do today.

3)Give detail of the nature of the household.

** This unless you have lived a length of time together is hypothetical so just talk about it and put in what you agree on.

4)Give details of the social aspect of the relationship.

** Discuss your relationship and how it is known to your family and friends and things you have done together or plan to do together.

5)Give details of the nature of the commitment the applicant and the sponsor have to each other. 

** talk about wedding planes, kids, hose, goals on where you wish to live in a longer term.

6)Give details of the development of the relationship between the applicant and the sponsor.

** Self explanatory - who did you meet, why you got together and why you are applying to be together by this application.


----------

